
UC Irvine Machine Learning Repository Is Down - ksona
The site that has Machine Learning datasets offered by University of California at Irvine is down now.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;archive.ics.uci.edu&#x2F;
======
ihaveajob
Honest question: How relevant is this repository as of today? Is it still
considered the gold standard to try new algorithms?

~~~
ksona
It isn't relevant but they offer many repositories for machine learning which
students like me want to access for studying. A lot of programming books use
this collection of data as a resource. It is now active.

